# $500 Lettering Fine



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

They started handing out tickets for not having proper lettering on commercial vehicles. I didn't even know it was a state law.

(625 ILCS 5/12-713) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-713) 
Sec. 12-713. Commercial trucks used by construction contractors or subcontractors to display company name. 
(a) Every second division vehicle operating commercially in this State that is used by a construction contractor or subcontractor shall display on the side of the vehicle or its trailer the name of the company for which it is employed. The name shall be in letters at least 2 inches tall and one-half inch wide. This Section shall not apply to any motor vehicle upon which is affixed the insignia required under Section 18c-4701 of the Illinois Commercial Transportation Law. 
(b) Any person convicted of violating this Section shall be guilty of a petty offense and subject to a fine of not less than $500. 
(Source: P.A. 96-1179, eff. 1-1-11.)

Suburban Drivers Surprised With Tickets for Violating Unique Traffic Law, http://www.nbcchicago.com/investiga...y-Enforcing-Unique-Traffic-Law-320997091.html


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> They started handing out tickets for not having proper lettering on commercial vehicles. I didn't even know it was a state law.
> 
> (625 ILCS 5/12-713) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-713)
> Sec. 12-713. Commercial trucks used by construction contractors or subcontractors to display company name.
> ...


We have similar laws here. But I think it's only for 1 ton and larger. Or trucks with utility boxes that are attached to the frame.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

We have the same here. Also supposed to have our HIC# on the vehicle & all advertisements. I read they issued 89 fines last month for the lack of display.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, good grief----I don't want my truck lettered---I better read that law.

Illinois , where laws are written to make money for the politicians.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Same laws here. Same fine.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

So, what's the back story?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just saw it on the news. Thought it was a bit harsh to start handing out tickets when its never really been enforced and no one really knew about it.


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

If you don't want your truck lettered, magnets would be an option. I don't think it's law here as there are hundreds of us with unlettered trucks running around and have never heard it myself.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I've been in contracting for nearly 13 years and see hundreds of unlettered vehicles. I didn't know it we a law until yesterday. 

I've had lettering for years. I think it's silly not to capitalize on a rolling billboard and branding like lettering a vehicle.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm sure they have the same law here but I've never ever heard of it being enforced. However every home improvement contractor has to have a bumper sticker proving they're licensed










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

They been doing that here for a while, some towns would also ticket you if you have lettering without commercial plates also.


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

In FL as long as I don't have a single letter or marking on my truck or trailer, I'm fine. 
Though I may get more visits from the licensing board stoping to ask me. 
As soon as I mark my truck or trailer I need to have my license number displayed.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Just another way to collect money...."more ticks on the dog"
Eventually the dog dies.!


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

What we need in this country is some more laws - 

If we just had some more laws and then created a paramilitary force armed to the teeth and sent them out to blindly enforce them without question, (as in "I don't write the laws, I just enforce them", or "tell it to the judge" I think we'd all be better off.

Who is with me?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.njconsumeraffairs.gov/oc...plication-Packet-for-Initial-Registration.pdf

OURS


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

That's ridiculous. In 26 years I've never had my truck lettered, never will nor do I want it or need it. And I'm riding not around with a magnetic sign either. Free advertising, yes but I can't choose to whom.

Besides it would be extremely difficult to break the middle finger habit if my truck was lettered.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

not only that but around here you will get fined for company lettering on a noncommercial vehicle..


sorry Greg..didn't see you already said this..


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

avenge said:


> That's ridiculous. In 26 years I've never had my truck lettered, never will nor do I want it or need it. And I'm riding not around with a magnetic sign either. Free advertising, yes but I can't choose to whom.
> 
> Besides it would be extremely difficult to break the middle finger habit if my truck was lettered.


Same here. Word of mouth within the right group of people spreads like crazy. And not because of undercharging, but because of pride in work


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

avenge said:


> That's ridiculous. In 26 years I've never had my truck lettered, never will nor do I want it or need it. And I'm riding not around with a magnetic sign either. Free advertising, yes but I can't choose to whom.
> 
> Besides it would be extremely difficult to break the middle finger habit if my truck was lettered.


You start getting a couple of $500 tickets and the never quickly turns into when can you have my magnet ready.

I rarely get a call from my van. What I do get a lot is "I see your vans all over the place".


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You start getting a couple of $500 tickets and the never quickly turns into when can you have my magnet ready.
> 
> I rarely get a call from my van. What I do get a lot is "I see your vans all over the place".


If I were to start a business today or even 10 years ago, yes I would probably do as much advertising as possible to get off the ground. Today everyone and their brother seems to be a contractor.

I get the same, either they see me, see my van or hear about me all over the place without the lettering. Nothing beats referrals and nothing is worse than wasting my time with someone that just asks for my business card that isn't a referral. Too many people are just kickin tires and expecting something for next to nothing.


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

This law is a question on the Maryland contractor license test. I gotta read it again but from what I remember, the law here states that IF you advertise on your vehicle, that's the only time that you have to display your company name license number as with any of your advertising. 

But this Illinois thing is just nuts. It's saying that they can issue you a citation for owning a particular type of vehicle and not being in business. What happens to the poor schmuck who needs a daily driver to get back and forth to his desk job every day when someone gives him their old work van? Does he have to drive day to day thinking about getting pulled over and having to explain to a police officer that he doesn't even know what a contractor is much less what one does?

Law enforcement does not entail going after people who MIGHT commit a crime... meaning that if your vehicle is not lettered, you're probably up to no good.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You start getting a couple of $500 tickets and the never quickly turns into when can you have my magnet ready.
> 
> I rarely get a call from my van. What I do get a lot is "I see your vans all over the place".


Yep, same here. I have only gotten one decent job from our vehicles, but its brand recognition.

I agree with Avenge on WOM though, personally. I will take leads from wherever i can, but the only place i get good ones are WOM, 98% or so of our jobs come from WOM. 

I do think it helps establish you if your vehicles have signage or lettering. The biggest reason i do it is a few of the municipalities here will only allow me to put a sign in the yard for new construction. So on a remodel its the only way we can "stake" the job.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

tedanderson said:


> This law is a question on the Maryland contractor license test. I gotta read it again but from what I remember, the law here states that IF you advertise on your vehicle, that's the only time that you have to display your company name license number as with any of your advertising.
> 
> But this Illinois thing is just nuts. It's saying that they can issue you a citation for owning a particular type of vehicle and not being in business. What happens to the poor schmuck who needs a daily driver to get back and forth to his desk job every day when someone gives him their old work van? Does he have to drive day to day thinking about getting pulled over and having to explain to a police officer that he doesn't even know what a contractor is much less what one does?
> 
> Law enforcement does not entail going after people who MIGHT commit a crime... meaning that if your vehicle is not lettered, you're probably up to no good.


it's not the type of vehicle but how it's registered that determines whether you need signage or not,here in n.j most commercial plates start with an X


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I remember back in the 70's when we could only buy gas on odd and even numbers (every other day depending on your plate number if I remember right) unless you had commercial plates. Pickups were considered commercial for that purpose. However it's not that way now. Pickups here only have one letter I Believe. Out here the criteria, as I said before, is either a 1 ton or a utility bed attached to the frame. The sucky thing is, they even make you go through the scales with those type trucks.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

SouthonBeach said:


> In FL as long as I don't have a single letter or marking on my truck or trailer, I'm fine.
> Though I may get more visits from the licensing board stoping to ask me.
> As soon as I mark my truck or trailer I need to have my license number displayed.


Now i have not looked this up lately, but i thought any vehicle that moved men or materials needed to be lettered with your name and license number here in FL.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

No commercial tags no lettering. The HIC license # is suppose to be on all forms of advertising for the consumer to be able to check you.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

avenge said:


> If I were to start a business today or even 10 years ago, yes I would probably do as much advertising as possible to get off the ground. Today everyone and their brother seems to be a contractor.
> 
> I get the same, either they see me, see my van or hear about me all over the place without the lettering. Nothing beats referrals and nothing is worse than wasting my time with someone that just asks for my business card that isn't a referral. Too many people are just kickin tires and expecting something for next to nothing.


My comment had nothing to do with best marketing method but the law. You said you would never get you vehicle lettered. I think you would after paying a $500 fine. 

Like I said, I rarely get a call from my van and most of my business is from referrals as well. That's just not pertinent to this conversation.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

My Grandfather told me Toronto use to have the law that if you owned a truck your name and phone number had to be on it, this would have been back in the 1930's or so. Since then I have not known that law to exist

To answer your question, if the law stated we must advertise or face a $ 500.00 fine...I'd buy the damn magnetic signs for about $ 80.00 and stick them on when the vehicle was in work mode


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

If I got pulled over and he asked me what I was using to truck for, I'd tell him to pound sand. It's none of your business.


----------



## baerconstructio (Feb 24, 2011)

Just got written up for this about a month ago. Basically a fix it ticket. He phrased it as any commercial vehicle, wouldn't have been an issue had I bought it personally apparently.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> If I got pulled over and he asked me what I was using to truck for, I'd tell him to pound sand. It's none of your business.


But if your plates are registered commercial, he's already got you

In your earlier post, is CHP making 1 ton dually's enter the scales now?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> But if your plates are registered commercial, he's already got you
> 
> In your earlier post, is CHP making 1 ton dually's enter the scales now?


Yep. My buddy had a 3/4 ton with a utility bed. He'd had that trick for 11 years. He got pulled over for not going through the scales and having it lettered. Cost him 500 bucks. I have a 3/4 ton with Weatherguard boxes and have no issues. But I'm almost positive any 1 ton has to enter the scales.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> If I got pulled over and he asked me what I was using to truck for, I'd tell him to pound sand. It's none of your business.


And they would say sign right here. 

Just curious, are you a legit contractor? Do you have everything that California requires you to have to be a legit business? If so, then you would have the lettering as required by law.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And they would say sign right here.
> 
> Just curious, are you a legit contractor? Do you have everything that California requires you to have to be a legit business? If so, then you would have the lettering as required by law.


No problem I'd sign.
I have the lettering, but I still don't have to answer any question about what I'm using the truck for. And all my papers are in order. Again not answering anything I don't legally have to.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> And they would say sign right here.
> 
> Just curious, are you a legit contractor? Do you have everything that California requires you to have to be a legit business? If so, then you would have the lettering as required by law.


If I didn't have the lettering I'd still not answer.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't have to have lettering. Unless I have a 1 ton or utility boxes.

And then I think it's just a number.

Edit: 10,001lb gross vehicle wieght is the criteria, not necessarily a 1 ton


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Yep just an issued CA number

VEHICLE CODE*
SECTION 34500-34520.5*

34500. The department shall regulate the safe operation of the following vehicles: (a) Motortrucks of three or more axles that are more than 10,000 pounds gross vehicle weight rating. (b) Truck tractors. (c) Buses, schoolbuses, school pupil activity buses, youth buses, farm labor vehicles, modified limousines, and general public paratransit vehicles. (d) Trailers and semitrailers designed or used for the transportation of more than 10 persons, and the towing motor vehicle. (e) Trailers and semitrailers, pole or pipe dollies, auxiliary dollies, and logging dollies used in combination with vehicles listed in subdivision (a), (b), (c), or (d). This subdivision does not include camp trailers, trailer coaches, and utility trailers. (f) A combination of a motortruck and a vehicle or vehicles set forth in subdivision (e) that exceeds 40 feet in length when coupled together. (g) Any vehicle, or a combination of vehicles, transporting hazardous materials. (h) Manufactured homes that, when moved upon the highway, are required to be moved pursuant to a permit as specified in Section 35780 or 35790. (i) A park trailer, as described in Section 18009.3 of the Health and Safety Code, that, when moved upon a highway, is required to be moved pursuant to a permit pursuant to Section 35780. (j) Any other motortruck not specified in subdivisions (a) to (h), inclusive, or subdivision (k), that is regulated by the Department of Motor Vehicles, Public Utilities Commission, or United States Secretary of the Department of Transportation, but only for matters relating to hours of service and logbooks of drivers. (k) A commercial motor vehicle with a gross vehicle weight rating of 26,001 or more pounds or a commercial motor vehicle of any gross vehicle weight rating towing a vehicle described in subdivision (e) with a gross vehicle weight rating of more than 10,000 pounds, except combinations including camp trailers, trailer coaches, or utility trailers. For purposes of this subdivision, the term "commercial motor vehicle" has the meaning defined in subdivision (b) of Section 15210.

http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=veh&group=34001-35000&file=34500-34520.5


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Californiadecks said:


> Yep. My buddy had a 3/4 ton with a utility bed. He'd had that trick for 11 years. He got pulled over for not going through the scales and having it lettered. Cost him 500 bucks. I have a 3/4 ton with Weatherguard boxes and have no issues. But I'm almost positive any 1 ton has to enter the scales.


Must all be new, I left there in '09 and I ran a 1 ton dually and pulled a 24' trailer every time we went to a new job, never had an issue, even getting pulled over for speeding, just the speeding ticket (Damn 55 mph rule pulling a trailer), never any mention of letting the truck/trailer, didn't even ask what I was using it for...except for the fruit police entering the state from Oregon once, they looked to make sure I wasn't importing any apples :laughing:


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

It's all government overreach

it's ridiculous there is a law to get everybody yet anytime this is just another one of those things


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

..they should have checked the fruit behind the wheel..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Must all be new, I left there in '09 and I ran a 1 ton dually and pulled a 24' trailer every time we went to a new job, never had an issue, even getting pulled over for speeding, just the speeding ticket (Damn 55 mph rule pulling a trailer), never any mention of letting the truck/trailer, didn't even ask what I was using it for...except for the fruit police entering the state from Oregon once, they looked to make sure I wasn't importing any apples :laughing:


It's rarely enforced. He had a CHP come from the weigh station nail him. In the 48 years I've lived here it's the first I've heard of it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> Must all be new, I left there in '09 and I ran a 1 ton dually and pulled a 24' trailer every time we went to a new job, never had an issue, even getting pulled over for speeding, just the speeding ticket (Damn 55 mph rule pulling a trailer), never any mention of letting the truck/trailer, didn't even ask what I was using it for...except for the fruit police entering the state from Oregon once, they looked to make sure I wasn't importing any apples :laughing:


I had a semi truck with fencing materials come across state lines. I got a call from the board of equalization that said I owed sales tax. I asked them how they knew about the load. They said it was caught at a fruit inspection station. So just a heads up, they ain't only for the fruit fly.

Got me for 500 bones


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Californiadecks said:


> If I got pulled over and he asked me what I was using to truck for, I'd tell him to pound sand. It's none of your business.


Like this?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> No problem I'd sign.
> I have the lettering, but I still don't have to answer any question about what I'm using the truck for. And all my papers are in order. Again not answering anything I don't legally have to.


This isn't about talking to anyone.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> This isn't about talking to anyone.


Ok.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> This isn't about talking to anyone.


Everything's got to be deposition with you doesn't it?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Everything's got to be deposition with you doesn't it?


Nah, just keeping the train on the tracks.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

In Florida, I think it's a $1000 fine. You bet my numbers are on my truck.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nah, just keeping the train on the tracks.


Not your job


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nah, just keeping the train on the tracks.


This is not about a train. :laughing:


----------



## SouthonBeach (Oct 18, 2012)

sunkist said:


> Now i have not looked this up lately, but i thought any vehicle that moved men or materials needed to be lettered with your name and license number here in FL.



It's section 489.119-5c it's start with an "if"


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I've had lettering for years. I think it's silly not to capitalize on a rolling billboard and branding like lettering a vehicle.





TNTSERVICES said:


> My comment had nothing to do with best marketing method but the law. You said you would never get you vehicle lettered. I think you would after paying a $500 fine.
> 
> Like I said, I rarely get a call from my van and most of my business is from referrals as well. That's just not pertinent to this conversation.


You were the first to mention marketing in your quote above. And no if I got a $500 fine I would be determined to get around the law.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

TNTSERVICES said:


> You start getting a couple of $500 tickets and the never quickly turns into when can you have my magnet ready.
> 
> I rarely get a call from my van. What I do get a lot is "I see your vans all over the place".





avenge said:


> You were the first to mention marketing in your quote above. And no if I got a $500 fine I would be determined to get around the law.


Correct. But you quoted (the one I also quoted here), wasn't about marketing but the law. I did add a bit countering your tire kicking comment. 

And there is no way that you are getting around the law in IL. It's simple and clear.

_Every second division vehicle operating commercially in this State that is used by a construction contractor or subcontractor shall display on the side of the vehicle or its trailer the name of the company for which it is employed. The name shall be in letters at least 2 inches tall and one-half inch wide. This Section shall not apply to any motor vehicle upon which is affixed the insignia required under Section 18c-4701 of the Illinois Commercial Transportation Law. _


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> Not your job


It's no one's job. You get paid for a job. Last time I looked MOD's don't get paid. And it's a thread I started, I'll try to keep it on track as much as I can.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Chris Johnson said:


> My Grandfather told me Toronto use to have the law that if you owned a truck your name and phone number had to be on it, this would have been back in the 1930's or so. Since then I have not known that law to exist
> 
> To answer your question, if the law stated we must advertise or face a $ 500.00 fine...*I'd buy the damn magnetic signs for about $ 80.00 and stick them on when the vehicle was in work mode*





Californiadecks said:


> If I got pulled over and he asked me what I was using to truck for, I'd tell him to pound sand. It's none of your business.


It's not your place to tell anyone what they should or shouldn't post. The only one you should be concerned about is yourself. You have many times turned a thread upside down, you're the absolute King of that.

It was mentioned that someone would pull off the company lettered magnet when they weren't in "work mode", and put it on when they were in "work mode". I was making a point that a cop would not know what mode your in, because you don't have to tell him...... It's in line with the topic. Your just too narrow minded to see it. That's on you!

The irony here is that YOU derailed the thread with this nonsense, and feeling the need to control it. Good job! (the word "job" is figuratively speaking by the way) :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> It's not your place to tell anyone what they should or shouldn't post. The only one you should be concerned about is yourself. You have many times turned a thread upside down, you're the absolute King of that.
> 
> It was mentioned that someone would pull off the company lettered magnet when they weren't in "work mode", and put it on when they were in "work mode". I was making a point that a cop would not know what mode your in, because you don't have to tell him...... It's in line with the topic. Your just too narrow minded to see it. That's on you!


Prove it's not my place. :laughing: You can't, it's not because you won't, you can't. :thumbsup:

Never denied turning a topic upside down or taking a rabbit trail. I get told pretty much every time, but you left that part out. So now I have to play by your rules? I can't call someone out on something I have been called out on? 

I guess what you said didn't make sense to me concerning the OP. The law leaves no room for magnets or purpose in using the vehicle at the time of the stop. It just says:

_"Every second division vehicle operating commercially in this State that is used by a construction contractor or subcontractor shall display on the side of the vehicle or its trailer the name of the company for which it is employed."_

The words operating is not referring to at the time of the stop but as it's function as a whole. And it says used, not being used. So magnet or the lack of chatting won't get you out of the ticket in IL.

So I'm not narrow minded I just read and understood the law as it is written.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Prove it's not my place. :laughing: You can't, it's not because you won't, you can't. :thumbsup:
> 
> Never denied turning a topic upside down or taking a rabbit trail. I get told pretty much every time, but you left that part out. So now I have to play by your rules? I can't call someone out on something I have been called out on?
> 
> ...


Whether or not the post was correct about the law or not, has nothing to do with you accusing me of derailing a thread and going off topic. Which clearly I didn't.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

And I'm not the one who made the magnet claim. I just responded to it. If you have a beef with someone not quoting the law correctly, take it up with them it wasn't me.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't want to argue with you. It's just stupid.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Californiadecks said:


> I don't want to argue with you. It's just stupid.


Said after two arguments. That was funny.

I think my derailment comment was about chit chatting with the police and not having to answer any questions. I didn't want a rabbit trail discussion of what you do and don't have to do during a stop when it had nothing to do with the OP. That's all. 

The magnet retort came later.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

2 things come to mind in this thread. 

#1 I'm pretty naive and so thankful to live where I live & not be constantly harrassed by bureaucrats. 

#2, some of you guys just love to argue on the internet. :eyerollsmiley:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

pinwheel said:


> 2 things come to mind in this thread.
> 
> #1 I'm pretty naive and so thankful to live where I live & not be constantly harrassed by bureaucrats.
> 
> #2, some of you guys just love to argue on the internet. :eyerollsmiley:


Apparently it's just me.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Apparently it's just me.


I won't argue with that statement. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

avenge said:


> I won't argue with that statement. :laughing:


The other troublemakers never would. I don't mind taking the heat.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Absolute BS imo. None of anyones business. I can see a license number on an ad, but i think its BS sparkys, ac and plumbers have to put their license on their trucks here.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm going to have to read the fine print----I do not want my truck labeled--

Grrrrrr-------


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

mikeswoods said:


> I'm going to have to read the fine print----I do not want my truck labeled--
> 
> Grrrrrr-------


You may have to - lettering rules can be strange. My brother has a box van he converted to an RV, and it's registered as an RV and RV plates. No joke, he was ticketed for not having "Not For Hire" lettered on the doors. 

It doesn't have to make sense, it just has to make money...


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

We've had the law here for a long time, not sure about the fine though. I was in the sign business for many years so knew about it. L&I (the licensing agency for businesses) also tells you that anywhere you advertise you must include your contractor license number. I did many trucks without it though for whatever reasons, some guys didn't want it.


----------



## 3bar (Jan 14, 2011)

i've gotten pulled over with a box truck with no lettering. cop told me it was a "gypsy law". it seems only the state police that monitor the interstates pursue this issue in IL. i i had magnetic signs made up to stick on for highway driving. lol


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

3bar said:


> i've gotten pulled over with a box truck with no lettering. cop told me it was a "gypsy law". it seems only the state police that monitor the interstates pursue this issue in IL. i i had magnetic signs made up to stick on for highway driving. lol


The reason I posted the article was that it was the town's police who issued the citations. It may become a trend.


----------



## hrdwrkr (Aug 11, 2015)

in Jersey if you have commercial plates you must have signage on your vehicle...no magnets


----------

